# Solved: What to do after installing new hard drive



## PeterPrinter (Dec 7, 2009)

*What to do after installing new hard drive*
I have rep[laced my hard drive as the old one stopped working properly, this seemed a very simple operation but now I can't get the computer to run.
I have the original discs that came with the Dell inspiron 1720 and after swiching on the computer with the new hard drive I checked in f2 to see if it was recognised and it was.
So I then inserted the Operating System reinstallation Windows Vista Home premium 32 bit dvd and by using the f12 key booted the computer from the DVD.
It seemed to run ok until it reached the Installing Windows screen where it seemed to run perfectly through all the stages giving each a tick as they were completed, then switched off and back on again eventually getting back after some seconds to the Installing Windows screen with all the stages still ticked and a line at the bottom of the page saying *Completing installation* and 3 running dots. And there it has stayed even after leaving it on all night.
So my question is am I doing something wrong? Should I load the Drivers and Utilities Disc first?
What loked to be a simple operation has turned into a real mess which I have no idea how to resolve but hopefully one of you will know what needs to be done. 
Thanks in advance and best wishes to al for a happy and healty new year


----------



## daz1 (Nov 4, 2006)

when you boot from the disc a) clean the disc first no smudges etc on it) b make sure you chose full format not quick one

http://www.5starsupport.com/tutorial/vista-clean-install.htm


----------



## PeterPrinter (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello daz1 Thanks for that. Had a look at the tutorial and when I run OS reinstallation for windows vista it runs through tutorial points 1-8 with no point 2 or 3 prompts. At point 8 it does swith off and on again (initially with the message starting windows for the first time) but the back to a colour screen with all the actions ticked as previously but it then stalls at this point with the message Completing installation with 3 running dots. The Hard disc light blinks for a short whie and then even that stops. After 4 hours the screen went black with just a white arrow head. Tried cleaning Disc but hung up again at exactly the same point.


----------



## ttifrum (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Peter, I had exactly the same problem at work today. I solved it by going into the Bios and changing the setting for the Hard Drive to ATA from AHCI, at the same time you'll need to turn off the drive cache option listed at the bottom of the same submenu.
hope this helps
regards Michael


----------



## CCass (Jan 1, 2011)

I am having the same problem with an older Dell Inspiron 1501. However, when I go into the BIOS, I do not have an option to change the settings for the hard drive. Am I missing something?


----------



## PeterPrinter (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello ttifrum. Thank you so very much for the advice which I followed and as if by magic my re-installation operating system then loaded. I then re-installed my drivers and utilities - had no idea it all took so long and am currently running Windows update - only 105 to go. Hopefully then I will be able to transfer all my documents and photos that are on the iomega portable hard drive that my kids bought me and insisted I used otherwise they might all be lost.
I am very sorry CCass I have no idea how to resolve your problem because as you probably gathered I am very much a beginner with computers - great when they work but an expensive pain when they don't. I can only suggest that you start a new thread and hopefully you will be lucky enough to get a response from someone who can assist you.
Again ttifrum please accept my most grateful thanks for the help you have given and my sincere best wishes for a happy and healthy 2011


----------



## ttifrum (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Peter glad to have been of assistance. Sorry CCass I'm afraid I'm unable to help with your query as I don't know what settings are available in your Bios, it might be that as it is an older machine it doesn't have the same options; as Peter says you would be better off starting your own thread as now that this one indicates that it is solved the chances of anyone seeing your query are slim.


----------

